# Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft 'Gaming-PC im Eigenbau'



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft 'Gaming-PC im Eigenbau'* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft 'Gaming-PC im Eigenbau'*


----------



## kleinerEisbär (28. Juni 2018)

Hört sich ja ganz gut an, freu ich mich auch mal wieder euren Standpunkt lesen zu können :3


----------



## M1h4wk (28. Juni 2018)

Gestern direkt bestellt. Müsste morgen im Briefkasten liegen  Hatte auch schon das 2017er Heft dieser Serie und war begeistert.


----------

